# ei sijaa / ei tilaa



## sakvaka

Katsokaapa lausetta

_a) Heille ei ollut sijaa majatalossa_. 

ja verratkaa sitä lauseeseen

_b) Heille ei ollut tilaa majatalossa._

Ovatko ne mielestänne täysin synonyymisiä? Minulla on pieni epäilys siitä, että a-lause viittaa paremminkin siihen, että heitä ei (esim. moraalisista tai henkilökohtaisista syistä) päästetty asumaan majataloon ja b-lause yksinomaan siihen, että huoneita ei yksinkertaisesti ollut tarpeeksi. Voiko a-lausetta käyttää myös b-merkityksessä?

Kiitoksia!


----------



## Hakro

Otitko huomioon, että lause a) on varsin vanhaa raamatunkäännöstä? Sanojen merkitykset ja sisällöt ovat muuttuneet.

Nykyisessä kielenkäytössä vaihtoehtoa a) ei mielestäni käytetä ollenkaan.


----------



## sakvaka

Niinkö meinaat? No, kyllä oikeastaan minustakin _Minulle ei ole sijaa täällä_ kuulostaa hieman turhan vaikeasti sanotulta, mutta tuskin sentään käytöstä poistuneelta. Mutta toisaalta: eikö se kapulakielen välttämisen periaate ollutkin, että jos saman voi sanoa helposti, ällös turhaan tee sitä vaikeimman kautta...


----------



## Hakro

Ajattelinpa asian uudestaan. Kuvittelin olevani suure(hko)n yhtiön hallituksen jäsen ja olin päättänyt erota, koska:

_- Minulla ei ole sijaa täällä__ --_> En tunne olevani kotonani tässä porukassa kun muut jäsenet ovat kaikki demareita.
_- Minulla ei ole tilaa täällä_ --> En pääse vaikuttamaan haluamallani tavalla yhtiöön, kun kaikki aina vastustavat.

Miltä kuulostaa?


----------

